# Barrel repair



## mangojack (Dec 10, 2013)

I have 5gal wooden kegs and would like to know what kind of sealer to use to stop the leaks,I have filled with sterile water and tighten the hoops,just wondering if there is awax that can be used?Thanks


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 10, 2013)

From what I've read, beeswax.


----------



## LoveTheWine (Dec 10, 2013)

I use paraffin wax (canning wax) It seems to work well but is a little unsightly.


----------



## mangojack (Dec 11, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> From what I've read, beeswax.


Thanks,I will see if I can find the bees wax.


----------



## mangojack (Dec 11, 2013)

LoveTheWine said:


> I use paraffin wax (canning wax) It seems to work well but is a little unsightly.


Thanks I'll either try Bees wax or paraffin ,which ever I can find.Thanks.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 11, 2013)

I usually take the barrel place in a laundry tub. fill the barrel with water and the tub with water until barrel is submerged. soak for two days should take care of any leaks.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 11, 2013)

i think in the old days they would fill with water untill the stopped leaking.
i dont have one, but that is what i would do.

you can buy cheap parafin at home depot, just get a 1.97 toliet flange seal...100 percent beeswax.


----------



## mangojack (Dec 12, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> i think in the old days they would fill with water untill the stopped leaking.
> i dont have one, but that is what i would do.
> 
> you can buy cheap parafin at home depot, just get a 1.97 toliet flange seal...100 percent beeswax.


 ok thanks,James


----------



## mangojack (Dec 12, 2013)

sal said:


> I usually take the barrel place in a laundry tub. fill the barrel with water and the tub with water until barrel is submerged. soak for two days should take care of any leaks.


 Thanks Sal,I give it a try.


----------



## mangojack (Dec 18, 2013)

Barrels have stopped leaking,Thanks for your advise.


----------



## mangojack (Dec 7, 2014)

mangojack said:


> ok thanks,James


 The toilet ring wax worked great,used a torch the wax ran in the head where it meets the staves,loosen the top hoop on both ends melted the wax tighten the hoop
.let it sit over night filled with hot water and ez clean let it sit for another 48 hrs.emptied ,filled with wine no leaks.Thanks again James.


----------

